# One more scrappy tablerunner!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Finished binding this one early this morning. I love this one, much brighter than the last one, but still warm and country!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Love, too!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love those feathers, I think feathers are my favorite quilting pattern. The scrappy piecing is very pretty.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I looooove half-square triangles.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

that is cute as a button. Did you hand applique or use a machine blanket stitch? Which machine?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Machine blanket stitch. Bernina 430.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the brighter colors a bit more also.
Really lovely.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ohh..that is lovely!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

It's beautiful! I am really hoping to learn to quilt this winter


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely. How on earth did you get your points so perfect? I'm jealous at anyone who can do such perfect points.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Fabulous!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> Lovely. How on earth did you get your points so perfect? I'm jealous at anyone who can do such perfect points.


Do you know the pin-trick, Belfry? 
Normally you don't need to bother to pin when piecing quilts...Part of why I love it, personally! lol 

But when doing something where points need to line up, you slip a pin in, exactly where they need to meet. That way your machine can get any wiggles and wobbles in the main part of the piece, but the point will be perfect every time.
Maybe someone else has a better trick, but a friend taught me this about 7 or 8 years ago and it has made all the difference.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Belfrybat, I just make sure my 1/4 inch seam is consistant, and that each seam is pressed in opposite directions so that they "nest" together. If I mess one up, I pick it out and restitch it.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

SO pretty! Great job!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you using a regular machine to quilt? I see the markings on the fabric. I thought you were using a fancy schmancy quilting machine, but now i am questioning that thought. Either way, it is awesome.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful!!! Your work is always an inspiration. Seeing one of your quilts years back made me want to quilt so bad. Took a few years to start but *maybe* one day I will be half as talented as you at it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls! Happyjunker, no I use my computerized longarm to do all my quilting. I'm not sure what's showing up in the pictures as "marks" but there aren't any markings.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I think what I was seeing is where the machine re-traces it's path. That is what I was mistaking for markings. It does a beautiful job! A fun toy to use I'm sure!


----------

